# 65gal & 50gal Tank Progression



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I received my tanks and was able to get them set up. Here are a few pics of the progress so far.

65 Gallon
Current inhabitants are:
Malasian Trumpet Snails
Aponogeton ulvaceus
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Echinodorus martii
Valisneria tortifolia
Anubias barteri var. nano petite
Echinodorus tenellus
Shinnersia rivularis

Receipt







Day 1







Day 4







Day 5








50 Gallon
Current inhabitants are:
Malasian Trumpet Snails
Anubias barteri var. nano
Ammania sp. bonsai
Blyxa aubertii

Receipt







Day 1







Day 2


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Looks good. I had the bonsai but lost it during a change over. Are the stems red? How long have you had it and the blyxa? I have japonica and it grows very well.

Want to trade a stem of the blyxa and a stem of the bonsai for something I have. You pay shipping your way and I pay it my way (~$7.50 next day)


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Both of the Ammania sp. bonsai, Blyxa aubertii I grabbed yesterday at Menagerie in downtown Toronto. Harold still had some left there as of last night if you are looking for more. And yes the Ammania sp. bonsai has red stems. As for the Blyxia it three separate plants and just settling. However once I have it all up and growing (fingers crossed) I will be trimming it back as needed and offering the trimmings for trade.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your two tanks are nicely done... Wonderful layout... and i cant wait to see what they turn into..

Keep us updated!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That looks very promising. I like the black gravel. Damn it, I still have 3 bags of flourite brown ... but now I think I really want black gravels for my planted tanks. It brings out the plant so much more.
Nice slate, it goes well with the gravel and the driftwood isn't standing out, which will mix in well with the slate. Now all you need to do it see if you can get any kind of carpet going and it'll definately be an eye pleaser.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am loving the Eco-Complete as a substrate. Would recomend it to anyone who wants a planted tank. I will be putting some carpet type plants in the 65 and maybe the 50. I am going for a somewhat natural look... as much as you can have with a mixed community aquarium... lol... thus the mixing of the rock and wood together


----------

